# D&RGW SD45 and UP Dash-9



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The SD45 D&RGW no.5319 bring home new sister D&RGW no.5328 and new UP Dash-9. I'm happy have another 2 new locomotive from Shad. This is my first time i never have any Dash-9. The UP Dash-9 can do the work with Classic UP turbine. the DRGW SD45 match together For Great Freight Train Service.

DRGW 5319 pulling new sister DRGW and UP Dash-9 in Tooele Valley & Erda Western Railway









new Sister DGRW 5328









The UP Dash-9 with flag.









DGRW match together









Classic UP turbine match together with new UP dash9 and DRGW match together perfect!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful looking set of engines, Bryan!

Ed


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent Bryan, nice looking engines. You will love them. I have a pair of RG SD45s and a BNSF dash nine, and love them all. 
Paul


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking locos.

The paint on the Rio Grande SD45s remind me of seeing locos parked at Helper, UT when I took the California Zephyr (Amtrak) back in the mid 1980s. Although I think they may have been tunnel motors and not regular SD45s, but I was only 9 so I can't really remember all that well. But they were in that same awesome paint scheme.


----------

